# Farmhouse and Acreage for sale in IL



## Grandaughter (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to spread the news a little about my Grand parents house in rural IL. I grew up spending summers at this farm, so I remember some great times. My grandparents wouldn't be selling it except they are getting a little older and my grandpa's health is getting worse, so they would like to be closer to family.

Lets see, It's a 4 bedroom Farm house with 2 downstairs bedrooms finished, 2 upstairs bedrooms unfinished. 2100 Square feet. They've done some remodeling including adding an incredible wrap around porch with french doors opening into the Dining Room. They will include some good antique furniture as well if its wanted (including a complete Dining Set) as they are going to be downsizing.
They are on 2 1/2 acres with outbuildings and a garage, and there is possible extra acreage available for a minimal price. They are surrounded by farm fields (I remember playing outside in my Pajama's in the morning) Just the driveway is a mile long. They also have a huge garden and fruit trees. A small town (Onarga) is about 8 miles away (by gravel road) and it has access to the Highway there so it is fairly easy to get to civilization if you need to. The town also has a library and a small grocery store as well as a gas station.

They are starting the asking price at $139,000 but with the housing market the way it is right now they are interested in ANY offer as well.

Let me know if you would like more details or have any other questions!

I am hoping to add pictures as soon as I have the link for them.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

You might want to edit your post to include the nearest town.


----------



## Grandaughter (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmmm, look like it won't let me edit it more than once? Oh well. Here is the link for the pictures 

http://rosenboomrealty.com/detail.php?prop_id=14923 

Its to bad the outdoors is so drab this time of year, you should see when the fruit trees and the magnolia is in bloom!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow beautiful home! Im in love but not going to that region!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is a gorgeous home.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

i wish it was in VA.


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

That would be perfect for us if it only were one year from now! We don't quite have all the money saved up yet. Beautiful house and furniture!


----------

